# Food Safety News Tue 3/10/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 10, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 3/10/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* FDA leafy greens safety plan skimpy on details about feedlot contamination*
By Coral Beach on Mar 10, 2020 12:05 am Top FDA administrators say the agency’s new plan for the safety of leafy greens specifically addresses problems, but a key part of the conversation is getting little more than lip service according to some observers. Vague references to vague actions planned regarding animal feedlots next to and near fresh produce fields are less than robust...  Continue Reading

* Researchers turn to air sampling to detect Campylobacter in chicken flocks*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2020 12:03 am A project led by the National Food Institute, Technical University of Denmark, has developed a test method to improve the likelihood of identifying Campylobacter-positive chicken flocks. Being able to identify Campylobacter-positive flocks before they arrive at the slaughterhouse allows them to be slaughtered after the negative flocks to avoid cross-contamination along the production line. The...  Continue Reading

* New equivalency audit for UK meat was completed under EU regulations*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 10, 2020 12:01 am Between USDA’s on-site verification audit of the United Kingdom’s meat inspection system July 15-Aug.2, 2019, and last Friday’s public release of the report, Britain left the European Union. The report, which contains “no systemic findings,” does acknowledge the audit was conducted before Jan. 31, 2020, when the UK implemented Brexit by withdrawing from the EU....  Continue Reading

* Food recalls in Finland up for fourth consecutive year*
By News Desk on Mar 10, 2020 12:00 am Food recalls increased almost 20 percent in Finland this past year, according to data compiled by the Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto). The most common reason for the 200 withdrawals in 2019 was related to allergens. Allergen errors accounted for the largest proportion of recalls for the second year running, at 27 percent. Microbiological issues such...  Continue Reading


----------

